# Recurve Modified



## little_john2005 (Dec 1, 2005)

Hello all, I thought that I would try this section to see if I could get advice. I shoot a very rare setup/shooting style...or so I'm told. Here's what I've got...a PSE Coyote Recurve with a draw weight of 50# . The bow is 60inches and I am shooting release with a three pin topgun sight on it. I am looking for anyone else out there that has heard of this style and may know where I can connect with other archers shooting the same.

I could really use a few archers in the same class to bounce things off of. Oh & BTW I found out what the class was called through a fellow in Australia who had heard of this style but that was 20 years ago in New Zealand. He didn't think there was anyone that he could direct me to for interaction. Any help would be great.

Little_John2005

PS: I'm cross posting this thread because of the obscurity of my shooting style & class


----------



## ol-nobull (Mar 1, 2007)

*Recurve with a release*

Hi. I have not seen anyone doing this lately. Here in the U.S. in the early 1970's when compounds first came out releases became quite popular and there was no seperate shooting division in Field Archery Competition between fingers & release. They all shot together. Many recurve shooters adopted releases to get higher scores. At that time many recurve shooters in field archery were shooting in the freestyle division & it was very competitive & everyone was striving hard to break into that majic 500+ scoreing group. All the add on bells & whistles were added to the bows.
Once organized archery added more clasifications in recurve divisions seperating freestyle & traditional shooters the release shooters have pretty much given up the releases. 
I personally know of several that still hunt that way, or they did last time I saw them. 
Jim


----------

